# Personality differences between yellow goldens and Red Goldens?



## GinnyinPA (Oct 31, 2010)

Ben is reddish but doesn't retrieve at all, but that has to do with the way he was raised. I have read that the reddish dogs are more likely to be field lines, so with more energy than the lighter dogs. I don't know as Ben is my first retriever. At four he is a pretty mellow dog. Loves to go out and run and hike, but not overly energetic.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Personality traits come from the breeding behind the dog, not their coloring.  

Our first two goldens were redheads, and had completely different attitudes about retrieving. The first guy (Charmy) came alive with joy of life when he was chasing something down and returning it to hand. The other guy (Sammy) was a bit more catlike in his approach to retrieving. As in, he retrieved when he felt like it.  

Charmy was all field lines. Sammy was half show lines half field.

Oh and our most hyper dog was Danny - who was a conformation prospect at one time and was all show lines.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

I have only had red-heads. Both high energy. Lucky was able to turn it off inside but would retrieve still he could not walk or breath- His parents were used for hunting. Buddy is still learning how to turn his energy off- Parents unknown- Rescue.


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

Can't predict personality based on color, plus there are some dogs from show lines that are pretty darn good retrievers! Tucker comes from show lines and always has to have something in his mouth, especially when we come home. I love that he must go hunt thru the house to bring me something when I come home. Half the fun is finding out what he will bring us. To me, I am a sucker for a dog who greets me with a toy in their mouth...


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Phillyfisher said:


> Can't predict personality based on color, plus there are some dogs from show lines that are pretty darn good retrievers! Tucker always has to have something in his mouth, especially when we come home. I love that he must go hunt thru the house to bring me something when I come home. Half the fun is finding out what he will bring us. To me, I am a sucker for a dog who greets me with a toy in their mouth...


Sounds like our Danny... 

With Jacks I actually try to give him something at the door, otherwise he can't control his mouth and grabs my clothes in his excitement. As long as he has a toy in his mouth, my nice clothes are safe. <- Case of dog training owner.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

So glad someone asked this, my first redhead,was sweet, shy, quirkie, but golden like, this one,cambridge is a little diferent,she is VERY SMALL, sweet, very busy, but not the happy,tail wagging type of golden,does not fetch,really not crazy about toys.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

In my house, the field vs. show lines do follow the old wives tale. Jasper is more what you would consider conformation lines (poorly bred) and Danny is more the field lines. Jasper is laid back and has no desire to retrieve, though he loves to steal the balls from the other dogs. Danny has drive and can go all day long.


----------



## Karen2 (Jan 5, 2009)

I got to say Sierra is from field lines and has a HUGE prey drive, Lance is more from the show line side and will occasionally fetch if the mood strikes, but would rather watch the show from the side lines.
Both are light golden in color and many think they are brother and sister because they are so close in color.


----------



## newport (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks for all the great answers! Pretty much looks like color has no determination as to personality. Field VS show. Very interesting!


----------



## kenitra (Apr 22, 2011)

Grover is more field lines and he will fetch mostly just to get another dog to race him. he also likes to steal other dogs balls and toys and then try and get them to chase him. He also likes to find a toy to greet me with when I come home. My last golden Barney was from animal control but looked like classic show lines. He basically didn't fetch at all, but loved to hike and play outside and both have been fabulous dogs. Golden to the core.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

My Maggie, a redhead, was not much of a retriever, now Hank, a blond, is a ball-retrievin' fool.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Our first Golden, Polly, was redder than Penny. She was extremely polite...never bit or chewed as a puppy, as in NOT AT ALL...very calm, easy going. I think she was more of a retreiver because when she was just a little pup, I was trimming the shrubs and throwing the branches in the field next door. Turn around and she has proudly brought them all back!

This is Polly with one of our barn kitties, Sunny. This is how she kept me company while I did chores. She went to the bridge in 1994.


----------



## Catalina (Jan 14, 2009)

Of the seven goldens we've had over time, there's been only 1 redhead. He was the most mellow of the bunch with the possible exception of our present dog, Murphy. I really believe that the personality is an individual thing and cannot be generalized by color.


----------



## Luccagr (Feb 25, 2011)

Lucca is a redhead and LOVES to retrieve. He can almost go the whole day fetching something. After bringing him out to the park to run, he still wants to play fetch when we're home. So yep, high level energy dog. He's my first golden so I wouldn't know about the other colors.


----------



## Deb_Bayne (Mar 18, 2011)

Bayne's mother and aunts are all red heads and his father is a lighter golden. Bayne loves to run and catch but bringing it back to us has been a challenge. Just when I think he's learned he turns around and forgets. But, he'll remember what he wants and not what we want him to remember. LOL


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Dakota and her sister are redheads and hyper energetic and fetch crazy. Dakota is water crazy as well, but Avita, her sister will only get her dainty paws wet at the lake if the bumper is thrown out into the water. Katie is a blond and energetic, but not hyper. She will fetch tennis balls, but nothing else yet. Of course, she's spent months on crate only while going through heartworm treatment, and I have no idea what the past family did with her. I must admit as she is finishing up her treatment she is getting my active and harder to keep quiet. Seven May is Freedom Day, so only a week left!


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Our two previous goldens were both males. First was a small very redhead. His Mom and Dad were hunting dogs. He naturally learned to retreive and was probably the best dog ever. He was my husbands shadow, would swim forever, retrieve fowl and learned most of the commands he would need as a pup and never forgot. He never had a class (we didn't have them back in the 60's), smartest dog I have ever seen, but not much of one to cuddle nor lay still for hours, always on the go. Our second male was a med. gold, HUGE but thin, had way too much coat which he like to shed all in our den. He was a couch potato and our daughters best friend and confidant. Both kids had a hard time when he passed. 

Now we have 2 very light goldens. Female from conformation lines (but has a lot of field lines in her background). Male from pet but see conformation titles in past relatives. Female is outgoing, learns quickly, male is more "Which way did it go" kind of guy.

All this said, only our small redhead, to me, was different. The other 3 all seem to be in various ways the same. So to me, the beautiful reds are special, beautiful and still my favorite. Honestly feel it is the lines they came from, not the color, but our Redhead was sure a special boy.


----------

